

Surfer Mick Fanning Attacked by Shark - ghgr
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/07/150720-shark-attack-surfer-mick-fanning-south-africa/

======
ghgr
Higly interesting after the discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9849332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9849332)
just 15 days ago.

